# About time



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Well the first snow has started tonight they 1-3 by morning but the big one is coming in on Tuesday thru Wednesday night noaa says it could be potentially a historic snow fall for us


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

yep, im excited! i plowed my business lot and my moms restaurant lot just for some practice tonight. as of now theres not enough to push here. did you get anything worth pushing where you are?


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Not yet but i'm iching to go! they say around hwy34 there is a line where we could get enough to go i'm keepin my fingers crossed


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

yea in southeast wisconsin there saying 2-4 inch by tomorrow afternoon. i hope that storm clips us wednesday night. test out my plow make some bank


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I hear that blew my wad on a new plow this year and i'm ready to put some back in my account! there are sayin 6-12 possiable heavier amounts in some places for us tuesday thru wendesday night then 50mph winds


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

thats what i like to hear wideout! i need snow season to be good so i can build a comfort buffer in my business bank account. just opened up shop so im working on getting ahead.

what weather source do you use for tracking snowfall????


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

only noaa.gov they are the most accurate and they update it alot, plus they are what all other weather stations base there forecast off of


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Just looked out the door and there is about half an inch when it gets to about an 11/2 i'm headin to town


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

where in iowa are ya?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

wideout;892435 said:


> Just looked out the door and there is about half an inch when it gets to about an 11/2 i'm headin to town


Put the camera in your pocket now, this way you dont forget it.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Southeast iowa about 8 mi from fairfield where i plow. U?


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

council bluffs for me


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

thats a ways up there


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I was really hoping for a couple small snows first so we can make sure everything is gonna be ok but i guess beggars cant be choosers


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Its gettin close to enough to start plowin almost cant contain myself


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i know. its a close call as to wether i go out or not. dont wanna piss customers off by pushing 2".


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

i would go for it man you can piss them off by waiting too! i would rather get a phone call for doin to much than not enough


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck out there guys- Be safe; this could be a dangerous and equipment stressing storm.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

got all my accounts done! good times. ill get a couple pics posted'


----------



## mustangmike45 (Nov 17, 2005)

got a full plow in and a salt run. put 4 tons down of clearlane and damn that stuff works great! headed to hospital now to see my newborn son and then it looks like 8-14'' tommorow and wed. Have a great day guys!


----------



## deebo1133 (Sep 11, 2009)

mustangmike45;892974 said:


> got a full plow in and a salt run. put 4 tons down of clearlane and damn that stuff works great! headed to hospital now to see my newborn son and then it looks like 8-14'' tommorow and wed. Have a great day guys!


Congrats on the little one!!! My second is due Feb. 27th.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats what i've been hearing to i'm as ready as you can be for that much at once


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations mustangmike on the new addition to your family


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Where are the Frickin pics? This the Storm picture thread, not the lets sit here and BS about snow in Iowa.There is another forum for that.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

if you would have read the other responses it comes in tonight thru tomorrow


----------



## kyle1710 (Dec 11, 2008)

Burkartsplow;893596 said:


> Where are the Frickin pics? This the Storm picture thread, not the lets sit here and BS about snow in Iowa.There is another forum for that.


Seriously, we ohio guys are chomping at the bit here......


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

were under blizzard watch. 
todays pics would be lame! 2 inches, big whoop. give us another day and we will have pics worth posting.


----------



## kyle1710 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats 2 more inches than i've seen!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

kyle1710;893873 said:


> Thats 2 more inches than i've seen!


Ditto....!!


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I will take plenty pics and post them as soon as i figure out how. Haven't posted any pics yet since i've joined


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats on the little one.

Could be an interesting storm with all the wind. Can't wait to push something more than 2"


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

sweet pics


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

tls22;895237 said:


> sweet pics


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Man that must have been one bad storm out there in Iowa. Those guys must still be out plowing since we have not seen 1 PIC at all. Great Thread!


----------

